# Bandsaw for Sale in Maine - $25



## vtcnc (Dec 31, 2019)

Not mine, but thought I would cross post here for anyone looking for a project. Sounds like it only needs a blade.









						Band Saw
					

Band saw with fairly new motor. A friend gave this to me and I never used it. I'm moving and need it gone. I does run, I think it needs a saw blade. Text or email me 20seven 23two 3724



					maine.craigslist.org


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Those kinda deals are Never close enough to me to even make the road trip worth it!


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 31, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Those kinda deals are Never close enough to me to even make the road trip worth it!


This is a 3-4 hr drive from where I am in VT.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 31, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> This is a 3-4 hr drive from where I am in VT.


You volunteering to go pick it up and drop it off for the cost of a tank of gas? that's me doing the happy dance.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 31, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> You volunteering to go pick it up and drop it off for the cost of a tank of gas? that's me doing the happy dance.


NO!!!  But I did drive up past this point in Maine to get my Atlas Horizontal Mill...definitely worth the 5 hour drive for that!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 31, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> NO!!!  But I did drive up past this point in Maine to get my Atlas Horizontal Mill...definitely worth the 5 hour drive for that!


Yeah yeah yeah, bla bla bla Lucky You!  Would you like a cookie too???


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 31, 2019)

Sob! 
So far away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

